# white oak seasoning time



## tumm21 (Jul 29, 2012)

My neigbor just cut up about 3 cords of white oak.  If I split and stack now will it be ready for next years heating season?


----------



## Realstone (Jul 29, 2012)

Thin splits in the windy sun, maybe.  But the experienced here say 2 years minimum, 3-4 years ideal.


----------



## jwoair23 (Jul 29, 2012)

I would echo what Realstone said. I just got some oak that has been dead for a year, and I am iffy about burning it late next winter. 

I do think it would burn, certainly, it just wouldn't burn as well as it would the winter after that. Oak is frustrating in that way, but its worth the wait for sure.

If you HAVE to burn it next winter, put it in one row, in the wind and sun, with small splits like Realstone said, and try and burn it later in the winter.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most here will tell you oak needs 2 to 3 years to season. If it was cut standing dead that could make a difference. Stacked in single rows with plenty of sun and wind will help as well.
I've burned standing dead white oak after 18 months before, it was fine. It all depends on what you have and how much time you have.
Good luck


----------



## Thistle (Jul 29, 2012)

Depends on the condition & size the wood was originally.I've had dead Red/White Oak be ready to burn today if its no more than 7-8".Up in the air for years,no bark,most all sapwood rotted away,silver grey w/ long vertical cracks,sure.But only a small percentage of what I get is like that,guessing not much over 10%.Most of the rest whether standing snag or on the ground takes 1 year once its split & stacked.Some will take 2 yrs if its larger or comes from lower hillsides or wetter ground.If the tree died in past year- no leaves but has all its bark,unless its Hickory I consider it 'green' & will stack it separate for 3 yrs just to be safe.Green Hickory,Ashes,Silver/Norway Maple,Mulberry,Cherry etc around here can be ready in 1 yr,once its split & stacked in sunny spot.Not any Oaks of course though.


----------



## red oak (Jul 30, 2012)

Wait on that oak for 18 months and it will be okay.  Wait for an additional year and it will be much better.


----------



## fireview2788 (Jul 30, 2012)

No, I tried it last year (before I knew it was oak) and gummed up the chimney.

fv


----------



## bogydave (Jul 30, 2012)

2 yrs for white oak, other oaks, 3 yrs.
White oak seasons faster than red oak. 
Or so I'm told.
Would love to get a load of each & verify that.


----------



## Realstone (Jul 30, 2012)

bogydave said:


> 2 yrs for white oak, other oaks, 3 yrs.
> White oak seasons faster than red oak.
> Or so I'm told.
> Would love to get a load of each & verify that.


We're going to have to set up the 'Send a split to Dave' or a 'Split Of The Month' club.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 30, 2012)

One will never be sorry for waiting 3 years before burning oak. Two years maybe but that third year really makes it fantastic.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 31, 2012)

I cut some early spring and bet it will be fine this fall. (Been over 90 everyday with little to no rain)


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 31, 2012)

Define "ready".
It will burn, but if you can wait another 10 years or so, it'll be primo.
I've said this before, but when we first moved here, the PO's left about a cord on the porch and about the same that needed to be split and stacked.
They had obviously just done it, because by the next month when we began using it......well, let's just say that life trying to burn water is _*frustrating*_.
All oak.
I also got another 3 cord delivered c/s, and had the same issue. Also, all oak. Also, all c/s within an extremely recent time period.
It will be gooder by next year, but not great. I've done that too. Once it's had over 1.5-2 years to dry, it gets MUCH gooder. Beyond that, you'll be a happy camper.
I'm in northern Mi, so maybe that's my problem.
Flame suit on.


----------



## onetracker (Jul 31, 2012)

i had 2 cords of white oak stacked 4 rows deep for 2 years in moderate sun and wind. i covered it in the winter and left it uncovered in the spring summer and fall. it burned ok....no better than ok. it threw out some serious heat. but i could tell that if i let it go one more summer it would have been fantastic. problem was i didn't have a choice.


----------

